# Best tasting Raspberry varieties?



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

We haven't had the best luck with raspberries, the ones we buy locally usually produce nice berries, but with little flavor. We ordered some and a yellow var. tasted great and one of the reds and the black also. The others, blech.
I'd like your opinions of the best tasting of the varieties you've grown, and that's what I'll order this fall. Tired of fooling around with this. I'd like a large berry patch but gotta find the good ones first 

Zone 6b if that matters...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

It seems for me it depends more on how much rain they get at what time, and what kind of amendments I give them that affect the flavor, than the variety so much. This goes for the wild berries too. 

Generally if there's a lot of rain as the berries are ripening they're going to taste very blah and lose any tartness that balances the sweet and the leftover sweet becomes insipid. So then you need to pick them a little green or early to get some tartness. WHen your\'re canning or baking a pie always taste the berries to see how much sugar you need, and you can add some lemon juice too.

MY plants are a mystery variety, but this year I gave them coffee grounds as well as a little bit of chicken poop and scratched in some ground egg shell, and they are mulched with pine cones and pine needles and they have put out the best berries ever, big and tasty, the bushes have grown taller than my head with tons of berries. The weather has also been hotter than usual for June and July, and no rains in the critical time. The wild blackberries are near to being ready so I'm excited to get on those(I have both himalaya and native, and the natives are better). 

They seem to have the best flavor picked early in the morning. Or that just might be my imagination.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The best tasting raspberries I've ever had grow on the edge of an alley in town behind an italian/mexican restaurant. But I don't know what kind they are, either!


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

"Caroline" is a great red raspberry. The old-timer "Heritage" has a nice flavor also.

RF


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

We have raised several different varieties over the yrs (of course didn't write down what they were.)
There were always ones that were wonderful tasting while others were bland/no taste but beautiful, grown at the same time in the same field under the exact same conditions. So I KNOW there are varieties that taste better than others, just need to find out what some of the good ones are.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have Heritage and they are good. Also have yellow,but don't know the name,also good.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We had Meeker and Dinkum berries. The Meeker didn't produce that well so we now have just Dinkum. They have 2 crops a year and the berries are large and good tasting.Of course, we live in berry country so all berries grow like crazy here.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

I love my heritage!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Caroline and Heritage....you should probably look into varieties for your area.

Caroline was developed for the heat of the south.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i totally love the black ones..the golds are ok but kinda wierd...and the reds i like are killarney and heritage


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have Tulameen, and they are beautiful, big, red berries with FLAVOR!


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

I planted anne, caroline and polka this spring. Both polka and anne are producing now. Caroline are growing well but didnt produce this fall. I have read that caroline is a tarter berry than some like for fresh eating, but it makes better preserves and pies. Polka has really nice large berries and seems very productive. Anne taste great but the berries are few, but very large.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Autumn Britten have good flavor and ripen over a long season.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if the briarless varieties are any count? I have heard the Japenses Beetles are hard on them but I am really tired of getting cut to pieces for the blackberries and raspberries.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the Heritage here. I have another red that bears spring and again in the fall, spring not so good fresh, Fall are better than the Heritage. Don't remember the variety. Was told it was the new variety from Oregon state U, in 2005....James


----------

